# [SOLVED] ModemManager-0.6.0.0 won't work

## Astronaut

Hello folks!

After updating my gentoo box, I can no longer connect to 3G using my USB modem; the progress bar just hangs and the connection fails. 

I was able to solve this problem before by downgrading to modemmanager-0.5.2.0 but the ebuild was removed unfortunately, is there an overlay or archive somewhere?

Thank you in advance:Last edited by Astronaut on Mon Mar 25, 2013 2:50 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Astronaut

-Created a local overlay with modemmanager-0.5.2 ebuild.

-masked the 0.6 version

-installed 0.5.2

-problem solved

----------

